# Just starting reloading, Need as much help as I can get



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am loading for 22-250, and I am using 55 gr nosler ballistic tips, I am looking for loads using H414, and or H4831sc. Any ideas?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Do a matrix of loads with those powders and see what shoots good. Shoot the lowest charges first and watch for pressure signs as you move up, of course. I general start off with .5gr increments then go to smaller ones if necessary after I know I am close to where I want be.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a good site to reference, I looked and there is not a specific load with your bullet choice, weight and powder choices. But there are some that are close and will give you idea's. http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=21


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So basically if nothing exactly matches my components I can still start with a minimum load for some thing close with out too much worry that I will ruin the rifle? My Hodgdon's manual shows a 55gr SPR SP with a starting load of H414 at 36.0 gr, I should be able to transfer that to the 55gr Nosler?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, you can use the Hornady data on Nosler bullets, but reloading minimums should be pretty closely adhered to as too little powder can be just as dangerous as too much. Use good common sense and you shouldn't have too much trouble. Aproach max loads with caution, but if all goes well, I sometimes load over max. My 22-250 is 2 gr over max (with moly bullets, that reduce pressure). Get some good books about reloading and read ALL of it. Then get some more. It can get addicting.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys! So far I have read 3 books and 2 magazines, and have learned a little more with each one. It seems nothing beats experience though. I have only shot 3 loads(one each 22-250,25-06,and 30-06) that I have reloaded. The 22-250 was 5 shots in about .800, but the other two were at 4 inches and 3 inches. Looks like I have a lot more to learn. As far as addicting goes, earlier my wife told me to get a hobby, now she yells at me because I don't leave my gun room!


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i am just a young man but i know a lot a bout reloading i have ben doing it on my own sence i was 12 if you need sum load info ever you can email me i have several loading books and i can get the load info to you my e mail is [email protected]


----------

